# Irish Setter work boots



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have been wearing keen low top steel toes the last couple years. My last pair of keens really did not hold up very well. I was thinking about trying a pair of the wedge sole moc toe style boots this winter. 

Anyone have any experience with the irish setter by red wing brand? Any other brands/ styles i should consider?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Red Wing is pretty good, pricey. 



Personally, the boots wear and tear about the same in my opinion. I've used Red Wings and had them looking and feeling like a Walmart boot in a couple of months. I wasn't personally impressed with the price/performance ratio. They did outlast the walmart pair for a longer period of time, but I don't know if I would get a full year's use out of them without having to remove the padding and re-do etc. 





Personally right now, I just use the Walmart boots/hiking shoes. When not doing ladder work and it's not cold out, I use the walmart hiking boots ($19). If it's cold or ladder work/heavy lifting...use the steel toe walmart boots ($22). 



After getting spray on them, etc. etc., just chuck em every 2-3 months or whatever.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I’ve had a few pairs and been very happy with them, I expect you will be too. I’m currently wearing a pair of Redwings that I got a super deal on Amazon. Ive had them re-soled once already and am about to have it done again. The leather uppers are made of premium leather and are still in perfect shape.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> Red Wing is pretty good, pricey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with woodcoyote, Red Wings are way overpriced, and as painters, we tend to wear out things like the toes from taping off base etc. not to mention the paint we get on them. Better to chuck them every few months than make a huge investment in RW's that won't last much longer!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Stanley actually makes some pretty incredibly comfortable work boots. Composite toe and very light weight. I swear I could wear these things around the house like slippers, but my wife won't let me.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

I pulled the trigger on the Irish setter's this morning. Dick's sporting goods had 25% off everything today. got the aluminum toe ones for just under a hundo. 

I have tried the cheap shoe rout before and my feet would be killing me before the end of the day. Im not a small dude, have to have good foot support...


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

That's funny I was just looking at those at Dick's Sporting Goods in my town here. They look nice.


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm surprised you had issues with keenes. They're the only boots I'll wear anymore. I used to be almost exclusive to redwings but even with the metatarsal supports etc I always had plantar fasciitis. Switched to keenes and never looked back or had pain again. I loved the Timberland Pro line but they just don't hold up; they're comfortable as hell though.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I think investing in a well-made, comfortable pair of boots/shoes is a smart decision. Even though paint will get on them and time will wear them out, your feet are not items in which to compromise for the sake of saving a buck.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

@PaPainter724 I really liked all the keens that i have had, the last pair did not have the hard rubber that comes up the toe, and they wore out super quick. Barely made it through summer.

I ended up returning the Irish setters, I ordered them way too big, and didnt like the look of them in person as much as I thought I would. I spent a little more and got some Thorogoods. Absolutely love them!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Have had a few pair of Redwings. Always liked the cork soles as they wouldn't slip on anything. Have a pair of them right now.

Another good boot is the military desert boot. Great soles, all leather uppers, breathe really good and great support. One of my favorite boots for painting and ladder work.

I've tried the cheap boots. But when you're on your feet all day everyday and a lot of times standing on ladder rungs, it just isn't worth it to take a chance of causing short term or long term pain. 

If I can't get good ankle support, then any boot is worthless to me.

Interior work was always a pair of sneakers with gel inserts. Kept an extra pair in the vehicle.


----------

